
The contested world of literary estates - drjohnson
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2019/01/bitter-feuds-buried-scandal-contested-world-literary-estates
======
Bucephalus355
I’ve always heard the Martin Luther King Jr. estate is particularly vicious.
This could be absolutely not true and I would ask and very much appreciate
being corrected if wrong.

That being said, my understanding is that if his I Have A Dream speech gets
printed (text not video recordings of it) you will get sued into the ground.

The last case I can remember / confirm with Google was a textbook publisher
that quoted more than the allowed 12 word limit.

What are these people thinking?

[https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/01/selma-
martin...](https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/01/selma-martin-
luther-king-can-you-copyright-a-dream-114187)

~~~
onetimemanytime
>> _What are these people thinking?_

M O N E Y. While paying lip service to their father /grandfather /etc., and
the "need" to make sure his words are not taken out of context, used by bad
people etc.

